# Informant



## JBoss (Jan 28, 2020)

Finished this finally after getting some right resistors in there.


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 28, 2020)

Nice build.  Way to stuck with it.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 30, 2020)

Looking goooooooood.


----------



## eaglehat (Jan 30, 2020)

I’m digging the classy, minimal look. Good work!


----------



## Grayscale (May 13, 2020)

JBoss said:


> Finished this finally after getting some right resistors in there.


Love the aesthetics on this. Just curious, did you wire your pots so they are Drive, Cut, Vol?  I was thinking to only wire the Cut pot to bring it in line but then it would be Drive, Vol, Cut...slightly annoying.


----------



## JBoss (May 13, 2020)

Grayscale said:


> Love the aesthetics on this. Just curious, did you wire your pots so they are Drive, Cut, Vol?  I was thinking to only wire the Cut pot to bring it in line but then it would be Drive, Vol, Cut...slightly annoying.


I have it as Vol, Cut, Drive. I just wanted it to be in line.


----------



## Barry (May 13, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 13, 2020)

Nice work!  Are those knobs anodized aluminum?


----------



## JBoss (May 13, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work!  Are those knobs anodized aluminum?


I believe they are! I got them off of Tayda!


----------



## Barry (May 13, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work!  Are those knobs anodized aluminum?


I'm beginning to think Chuck has a Knob Fetish


----------

